# Kampfjet und Heli Actiongame



## DerJerry (2. April 2011)

Hallo,

ein Kumpel von mir und ich sind auf der Suche nach einem actionreichen Flugsimulator. Schön wäre wenn es ein Spiel wäre in dem man Helis als auch Kampfjets fliegen kann. Ein Koop-Modus für Missionen und ein Multiplayer-Modus sind natürlich ein "muss". Das ganze sollte bitte eine ALternative zu H.A.W.X. 2 sein, denn von dem Spiel sind wir nicht so begeistert. Kennt einer von euch ein gutes Spiel?

Als Platformen hätten wir einmal PC (bevorzugt) oder die PS3.

Ich freue mich auf zahlreiche Antworten.
Danke.
Der Jerry


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2011)

Da gibt es leider an sich nix. jedenfalls nichts halbwegs aktuelles. Es gibt zB Battlefield Bad Company 2, wo man im Multiplayer AUCH nen Heli fliegen kann, aber das ist nicht der Schwerpunkt. Dann kommt in ein paar Wochen neu A10 Warthog http://www.amazon.de/The-Fighter-Collection-A-10C-Warthog/dp/B004P8EIYC  , das ist aber eher eine Simulation und nicht Action.


Hab nur das hier gefunden, scheint bei den Käufern gut anzukommen - ich hab aber ehrlich gesagt noch nie was davon gehört: http://www.amazon.de/Koch-Media-GmbH-Black-Shark/dp/B001OB6L2U  


Schon 5-6 Jahre alt gäb es noch das hier: http://www.amazon.de/Graphic-Simulations-Falcon-4-0-Allied/dp/B000AMW7W2


----------



## Flashman (2. April 2011)

Hier noch ein Spiel:
www.gamestar.de/spiele/apache-air-assault/test/apache_air_assault,46445,2319587.html
mehr hab ich leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## DerJerry (2. April 2011)

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten. Die Spiele oder Simulatoren die Ihr genannt habt habe ich bereits gefunden. Ich denke das man wohl bis ende des Jahres warten muss bis Ace Combat 7 rauskommt. Erst dieser Teil der Reihe ist dann ja auch für PS3 erhältlich. Wir haben uns ja überlegt HAWX 2 zu kaufen. Leider finden wir im Internet wirklich nur schlechte Bewertungen. Dafür gebe ich dann ungern 50€ aus. 

Danke
Sollte noch jemand was finden freue ich mich natürlich über die Mitteilung.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2011)

Was ist denn mit dem ersten Teil von HAWX ?


----------



## Flashman (2. April 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir der Test aus der Gamestar weiter.
www.gamestar.de/spiele/tom-clancys-hawx-2/test/tom_clancys_hawx_2,46118,2319227.html


----------



## Flashman (2. April 2011)

[No message]


----------



## DerJerry (3. April 2011)

Ja den ersten Teil von HAWX haben wir aber leider funzt da garnichts. Da gibt es nur Verbindungsfehler usw. Total verbugt das Spiel. Haben auch schon semtliche Anleitungen durch, wo beschrieben ist worauf man achten soll usw. Aber damit funktioniert nichts. Leider


----------

